# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cherry Shrimp at the Mall



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I went to the Brookstone store today. They are usually found in the malls, and lots of cool overpriced gadgets for the home, and such. But anyways, you wouldn't believe what I saw there!
Cherry Shrimp!

They have something called the Ecosphere, which is a self contained biosphere, in a seal glass ball. Inside, there are 2-4 cherry shrimps, a pitch of a moss, and some wood. You can't change water, add food, or anything. I wonder if they actually last. What do you guys think?

Pretty neat looking, but pricey though...makes a nice little gift for a co-worker.

-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it sounds like shrimp torture to me. and the price is rediculous. i would prefer the betta bowls at walmart that have the built in lamp


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree w/ russell! This is as bad as those horrid "Betta bowls" where you don't have to feed the fish b/c it lives of the plant roots!









Who comes up w/ this #*@^ ?

-ricardo


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I thought it'll be a little better than betta bowls. The product claims that it's really selfsubstaining. But that's hard to believe since no waterchanges.

Looks interesting in person. Put I agree..pass b/c of the price, and the harshness to the shrimpies.

-John N.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Theres no way to get inside that globe at all?!?!? Man that is bad. Who would pay 500.00 for that? I could buy a lot of pl*cos with that...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I stand corrected, they are hawaiian shrimp (saltwater), not cherries. So one reported having one for 2 years strong. I guess it really does work, even though there's no way to get inside.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, those are generally Hawiian shrimp, brackish water. The reason they "work" in the "ecosphere" is because they have a HUGE tolerance for a range of water conditions (complete saltwater to nearly freshwater, temp fluctuations, and...... a remarkable Nitrite/Nitrate tolerance). Its ridiculous to think its a "perfectly" balanced system. The critters never get additional protein, and I've read that eventually they will * shrink * with each molt, as they become depleted of nutrients. The waste materials build up and eventually get to be too much, even for these shrimps' tolerances. 

I think its torture, too. I cool idea in theory, but as most of us know, the smaller the system, the more prone to "spikes" it is. Just as, conversely, the larger the system, the more tolerant it is to minor fluctuations, and the more able to absorb errant changes. 

Ugh. $500 could go a LONG way towards a really boffo planted tank setup!

*shaking head* Ugh.
-Jane


----------

